# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Kanadezja Alice Munro, fituesja e Nobelit në Letërsi

## Xhuxhumaku

*Kanadezja Alice Munro, fituesja e Nobelit në Letërsi*

10 Tetor 2013 | : Kulturë,Libri | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

alice-munroKanadezja Alice Munro shpallet fituese e Çmimit Nobel për Letërsinë 2013. Lajmi është dhënë nga Akademia Suedisë, e cila në motivacion ka saktësuar Mjeshtrja e tregimit të shkurtër kontemporan. Munro, 82 vjeçare ishte një nga kandidatët favoritë për marrjen e çmimit prestigjioze. Pas saj, ndër emrat më të favorizuar për këtë çmim është dhe shkrimtari japonez Haruki Murakami, shkrimtarja ruse Svetlana Aleksijevitj dhe shkrimtarja amerikane Joyce Carol Oates.

Munro, e cila ka nisur të shkruajë që në adoleshencë, publikoi tregimet e para të saj The Dimensions of a Shadoë, në vitin 1950. Ajo ka studiuar për anglisht në Universitetin e Ontarios Perëndimore. Dance of the Happy Shades, publikuar në vitin 1968, ishte koleksioni i parë që i dha asaj çmimin më të lartë në letërsi në Kanada. Kur ajo mori çmimin Man Booker International në vitin 2009, puna e saj u konsiderua si praktikisht perfekte.

Vetëm dy javë më parë Munro mori çmimin International Festival of Authors, çmim që shoqërohet me shumën 10 mijë dollarë. Libri i fundit i saj është Dear Life. Munro është fituesja e 13-të femër e këtij çmimi që prej dhënies së tij në vitin 1901. Për lexuesin shqiptar, Munro është e njohur me librin Virgjëresha shqiptare.  Një ashpërsi e re, një ndjesi pështjellimi e kaosi në jetën qytetare, një përkohësi në marrëdhëniet burrë-grua, veçanërisht në martesë. Personazhet janë shpesh nën frikën e anktheve. Parakalimi i herëpashershëm i personave të gjymtuar që shfaqet në shumë nga këto tregime, duket si metaforë e gjymtimit mendor që ka infektuar kohën tonë, shkruhet në kopertinën e librit.



10 tetor 2013 (gazeta-Shqip.com)

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/1...it-ne-letersi/

----------

